#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Hotels in Savannakhet?

## jons557

Every time I have gone to Sav I have been disappointed by our hotel stays.  We have stayed at the "Nongsoda"  on the river road close to the consulate, the "Hoong Thip"- also near the consulate, very big old hotel on the corner, and 1 more but I forget the name.  Can anyone recommend a hotel in Sav with wifi in the room?
Thanks!

----------


## jamescollister

Think the Thai embassy has moved, stayed at Nongsoda myself last time, not much of a place.
Not sure where the embassy has moved to. but would be interest to know hotels nearby.

----------


## Necron99

DaoSavahn is pricey but ok.

https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...ml#post2270733


Bangyai liked his hotel in this thread, doesn't say if it has wifi..

https://teakdoor.com/thai-visas-and-v...-slow-way.html

----------


## rebbu

I was there last week. The embassy is still operating out of the old building. The new one opens in 2 or three weeks. 
Dao Savahn 4 days in the suite 550us well worth it. Jacuzzi and two rooms and two balconies .

----------


## jons557

Thanks fellas for the info!  Much appreciated.  I will report back soon regarding Visa runs, hotels, Consulate locations, etc.

----------


## rebbu

> I was there last week. The embassy is still operating out of the old building. The new one opens in 2 or three weeks. 
> Dao Savahn 4 days in the suite 550us well worth it. Jacuzzi and two rooms and two balconies .

----------


## jons557

^ Thanks rebbu, but just to confirm: did you really pay 550 US per night, or did I read that wrong?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I think it says four nights = total 550$

----------


## jons557

^  Good catch Davis- thanks, that makes more sense :-)

----------


## alwarner

I've stayed at Leena before.

I really enjoyed it.  I stayed in a fan room because I was only dossing for the night, but it was clean and tidy 200b.  I can't speak for the air-con rooms.

The best bit though was the hospitality.

In the daytime there was a couple of people knocking about - both could speak Thai and English and were very welcoming.  

In the evening the owners son was there and his Thai and English were perfect, he gave us some tips on where to go, when we got back he was happy to stay up and serve beer until late.

Cheap but very cheerful.

----------


## Bangyai

> DaoSavahn is pricey but ok.


Nice, but a long way from town. In fact a long way from anything. OK if you have your own wheels or don't want to go anywhere but otherwise ...........

----------


## jons557

I'm looking into the Leena Guesthouse, but is says that there is only wifi in public areas...did you guys have in the room?

----------


## halen

I don't know about others but i personally had good stay at savan vegas hotel. It is a nice place for visitors for having a comfortable stay. Located in Nongdeune Village and offers you to have fun with a casino and bar, nice rooms. In short i would say it was complete package for me.

----------


## Jymes123

savan vegas hotel is a cool place for having a cool stay with friends while traveling. This is a nice place and I also have a good time while my stay here. On behalf of my experience would like to recommend all of you guys must be there at least once and have a cool time there.  Let me know who like to be there?

----------


## rebbu

I wonder what halen and Jymes123 job is? Perhaps marketing The Savan Vegas?

----------


## jimbobs

Stayed in Savan Vegas but spent £1200 on the tables
Bit of a downer when I sobered up

----------


## fishlocker

I have pics of cool places. The ice is getting thin though. Hey,but the fish are clean and fresh.

----------

